# Neues Feature bei anglerpraxis.de - bitte mal testen



## Franz_16 (3. August 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich habe bei www.anglerpraxis.de eine Kommentarfunktion eingebaut. 

Ihr könnt also ab jetzt die Artikel bei Anglerpraxis.de direkt kommentieren. 

Ich werde diese Funktion jetzt mal einige Zeit laufen lassen mal schauen wie sie angenommen wird. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere mal nen Kommentar hinterlässt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Neues Feature bei anglerpraxis.de - bitte mal testen*

Ich auch)
Danke Franz!


----------

